# Holy Flyin' horsies Batman!



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 26, 2007)

Well he was supposed to trot in with a little grace and decorum... BUT since we have been practicing jumping, once he came in the ring he thought " SHOWTIME!!!!" He did get two thirds out of six. And when he left the ring, he did the same thing!

I just thought it was a neat pic of him jumping.

Liz, maybe this will be Pyro in the future!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 26, 2007)

That truly is an awesome picture!!! Hee hee hee... he was trying to be a good boy and put his schooling to use.

Andrea


----------



## LindaL (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL!!! That made me laugh!! Silly boy!! :bgrin


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 27, 2007)

Love the title and the picture even better :bgrin . Did he clear it both times?





Amanda


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 27, 2007)

Ha! I genuinely laughed out loud. But if you hadn't given us the story behind it, I would've just been impressed. He looks great!


----------



## nootka (Jul 27, 2007)

Hahahahha! I remember what precipitated that!

What is that I see in the shadow under his belly...?



:

Poor thing, honestly, his "mind" was elsewhere, and then you walk into a dark arena and there's some collection of things on the ground, whoops, pole-vaulting! *LMAO*

I love this pic, though!

Thanks for the memory and smile!

L.


----------



## REO (Jul 27, 2007)

WHEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :bgrin

You can see he was trying hard and being a good boy! He looks awesome! That pic is a classic!

I love it!



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hahahaha, silly boy!!!!!You never know whe those poles will jump out and bite you, there like those mailboxes and garbage bags...very unpredictable. *

Very impressive though, what a nice stallion!!!Wow


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL! What a priceless picture! He looks like he is trying so hard!


----------



## Marty (Jul 27, 2007)

What a cool horsey! Now that's what I call show ring enthusiasm!

Does he per chance do liberty?

You'd win!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 27, 2007)

What a great picture :aktion033: We were watching that class...it was definitely very entertaining...he definitely was trying hard to do what he was supposed to!

Tracy


----------



## twister (Jul 27, 2007)

:aktion033: :lol: What an awesome shot, nice horse too, he was just trying to be a good boy for his mom :lol: :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Jul 27, 2007)

He he Pyro is definitely proud of his daddy, though let's hope the "pogo/pole-vault" events should be less prevalent.

Falcon has that attitude of wanting to please, though, and I do think part of the problem is the adjustment from light to dark in that arena.

I don't think he saw the separate poles necessarily.

I'm impressed that he jumped it and cleared it, even in his "condition!"

(where is that Enzyte music when you need it?)

L.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 27, 2007)

I nearly snorted milk out my nose when I first saw that proof on the photographer's website. So cute!

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I have a little hint now of what precipitated that leap, and LOL! That is a stunning picture of an amazing little stallion. I just adore Falcon. I am thinking that one of my girls just might want to visit him someday.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 27, 2007)

:lol: What a wonderful picture it had me laughing out loud. What a HUGE jump. Guess u have a winning jumper on your hands. What a good boy!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 27, 2007)

I loved it :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin What a show off and I think the spectators should have paid for that entertainment



: Mary


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, he puts his whole heart into it, doesn't he? Neat pic!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL, what a great pic- I love the look on his face too as if to say 'Wow! Where did THOSE come from?!!!'

At least his entrance and exit were memorable!! LOL, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2007)

I love it






:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 30, 2007)

oh my your story had me laughing so hard i had a tear in my eye (i just ate dinner and i laughed so hard my stomach hurts) what a GREAT memory for you :aktion033:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Susan!

Liz ( Nootka) and I were in the stands waiting for him to come in with my daughter. Then we heard some call her number,,,,,, nothing.... called her number again,,, we see a cloud of dust roll in the arena... then we heard,,,, " he still needs to reel that up!". Opps Falcon was having obscene thoughts about a certain appaloosa stallion while he was waiting to come in.... But it wouldn't go away,, so Hilary brought him flying through the door and he STILL made the jump! HeeHee, bad stallion! :new_shocked:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, at least it wasn't obscene thoughts about Kody for once! :new_shocked:  I think I was with you and Liz watching that class, if not I was just down the rail with my Mom.

Leia


----------



## nootka (Aug 1, 2007)

With Falcon get out there, as well as he, I think we could have a Falcon challenge obstacle class complete with walls to scale, locks to pick and sexy stallions to get past. *LOL*

Probably be the hardest for the boys to get by that last one.

L.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 1, 2007)

Silly boy...He knows his stuff it sure seems..Congrats on the wins..Hes a cutie


----------

